# ? Hey Lyft Thanks for the 28% Pay Cut! ?



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

​
​
Start earning as soon as you tap AcceptYour time is valuable. But right now, you only earn when there's a passenger in your car. On August 21, we're updating the way your pay is calculated so you can earn for more of the time you spend driving.​
​
*LEARN MORE *​





​

​​
​​​
*Get paid for pickup time and distance *
When the passenger is far away, you'll no longer have to worry about whether it's worth it to accept the ride - your ride payment will include time and distance to pickup.​

​​​​
*Valuing your time *
We're updating your rates to better value time spent driving instead of miles traveled - so you'll now get paid even when you're in traffic.​

​



​
*Here's how your rate card in Minneapolis will look:*​
Standard ride*Pickup rate*
The amount you get for every pickup$0.45*Per minute*
The amount you earn per minute once you accept a ride$0.195*Per mile*
The amount you earn per mile once you accept a ride$0.33*Minimum rate*
The minimum you'll earn for a ride$4.125
​
XL ride*Pickup rate*
The amount you get for every pickup$0.90*Per minute*
The amount you earn per minute once you accept a ride$0.315*Per mile*
The amount you earn per mile once you accept a ride$0.6975*Minimum rate*
The minimum you'll earn for a ride$4.32
This change will go into effect on August 21. View your current rate card.

Hey Everyone Lyft Values your time! Yeah!!!!
It is so Progressive and so Pink and so good for the Community!

Look at the wonderful gift they have given us as drivers that can do math.

I only do XL rides on Lyft so my typical airport ride in the morning from where I am at is:

*Current Lyft XL Rates*

Per Mile- $1.365
Per Min $0.30
Base Fare $0.75

Typical 23 Mile Run to Airport yields
$31.40 Mileage
Typical 33 Minute Run to Airport
$9.90 Time

*Total $42.05
Currently for this ride

New Lyft XL Rates*

Per Mile $0.6975
Per Min $0.315
Base Fare $0.75

Typical 23 Mile Run to Airport yields
$16.04 Mileage
Typical 33 Minute Run to Airport
$10.395 Time

My max is 5 miles for pick up so figure $3.50 additional

*Total $30.69
New pricing same ride

That is a 28% Cut to Rates on XL*
*That does not make economical sense
Am done with Lyft till they bring back old rates*

*Until then I will leave the app on and not accept any rides out of protest. I will also be telling all my friends and family and Uber riders to never use Lyft.

#DeleteLyft*


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

This sucks. Why not accept all rides and then ignore while you carry on with Uber? This would create a stronger protest statement.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> This sucks. Why not accept all rides and then ignore while you carry on with Uber? This would create a stronger protest statement.


Now that's an idea ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> ​
> 
> ​
> Start earning as soon as you tap AcceptYour time is valuable. But right now, you only earn when there's a passenger in your car. On August 21, we're updating the way your pay is calculated so you can earn for more of the time you spend driving.​
> ...


If they get away with this ubers gonna follow. 
It will be the end of all of us....
Someone needs to get this on social media
#nomorepaycuts


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

They will win because there are too many Lyft drivers unable or unwilling to do math. They are the same drivers that accept pings 10, 15 or 20 minutes out. 

I just leave the Lyft app on as background entertainment. It's a conversation starter when you have an Uber Pax in the car and Lyft pings start coming in. It's good for a laugh. My acceptance rate is 2%.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

problem ain't Lyft nor Uber
problem is the drivers that continue to chauffeur lyft's and Uber's clients

If u ran a company where disposable nonemployees worked for free 
what would U do? 
You'd laugh all the way to the bank


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> problem ain't Lyft nor Uber
> problem is the drivers that continue to chauffeur lyft's and Uber's clients
> 
> If u ran a company where disposable nonemployees worked for free
> ...


They have overshot this cut Bigly.... Even drivers that cannot do the math will eventually figure it out.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Keep your lyft apps on and don't accept any ping

Shuffle as many pax as you can in lyft! This is it. After this it's over... it's gonna spread... they took our surge and now took per mile under .58 iRs ... fight back drivers

Tell pax to use uber... yes only few may listen but a few is better then lyft getting more money. 1 enemy at the time. If lives succeeds Uber will follow


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Keep your lyft apps on and don't accept any ping
> 
> Shuffle as many pax as you can in lyft! This is it. After this it's over... it's gonna spread... they took our surge and now took per mile under .58 iRs ... fight back drivers


 this site is a nano percent of total lyft drivers.....
IF every single UP.net member followed your advise, it wouldn't make any difference.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes that why drivers need to mobilize within their cities.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> this site is a nano percent of total lyft drivers.....
> every single UP.net member could follow your advise and it wouldn't make any difference.


I think even an idiot can figure it out without UberPeople. Watch the number of Lyft Drivers Vanish in markets they are doing this. Once the min year for the vehicle 2017 comes into play like in Florida they won't have any drivers.

We will all see how this plays out over the next couple months.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I think even an idiot can figure it out without UberPeople. Watch the number of Lyft Drivers Vanish in markets they are doing this. Once the min year for the vehicle 2017 comes into play like in Florida they won't have any drivers.
> 
> We will all see how this plays out over the next couple months.


This isn't the first (nor last) driver earnings reduction.
Only thing new is history not learned

History shows the Over supply of Powerless Drivers react to fiscal abuse by:
accepting the next ping with a smile


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Ppl tend to say there is not people here ... yes but no movement was building over night. In the past there was no internet yet people got together and pushed back. Yes it sucks... takes time but must be done. If you don’t you might as well quit today. Start by airport ... create a group... push back or you will soon be doing .15 mile at this rate


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

After thinking about this more Lyft is trying to up their Lyft Vehicle Quality. They are putting 2017 Model Year limit in Florida from my understanding.
This will probably be the next shoe to drop on the drivers nationwide.

If they can pinch out all the old vehicles currently and get more drivers with newer vehicles or to purchase a newer vehicle Lyft may set themselves apart from Uber. Drivers want their rates back and will use or buy a higher end vehicle to continue: Lux, Lux XL, Black Lux, Black Lux XL. The problem is many drivers will invest in an expensive vehicle and realize they cannot turn a profit on these high end rides (Lower Demand). Especially on their next round of cuts. Drivers will be stuck with an upgraded vehicle they would have normally not have purchased.

This is Lyfts final kick in the nutz.

Just like Kalanick a few years back.....
Some things never change and history repeats once again.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

it has nothing to do with vehicle quality, it's ALL about creating a reason to force drivers onto the Distress Drive Slave Wages program


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I think even an idiot can figure it out without UberPeople. Watch the number of Lyft Drivers Vanish in markets they are doing this. Once the min year for the vehicle 2017 comes into play like in Florida they won't have any drivers.
> 
> We will all see how this plays out over the next couple months.


2017 to take $3 rides. Ones that often smell bad and rarely tip. Yeah sure thing. That will work. LOL


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

I have been "deleting" the app by letting all pings time out, doing it for the driver community.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

nutzareus said:


> View attachment 345811
> 
> 
> I have been "deleting" the app by letting all pings time out, doing it for the driver community.


Your nonsense doesn't seem to be having the desired effect


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> ​
> 
> ​
> Start earning as soon as you tap AcceptYour time is valuable. But right now, you only earn when there's a passenger in your car. On August 21, we're updating the way your pay is calculated so you can earn for more of the time you spend driving.​
> ...


I would be glad to delete it if I hadn't already deleted it earlier this year! Had enough of their bs last March.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> They have overshot this cut Bigly.... Even drivers that cannot do the math will eventually figure it out.


I don't predict it will matter since
A. many FT careerist drivers have nowhere else to go.
B. Part timers can justify anything for freedom of schedule 
C. Retirees are just looking for conversation
D. And Ants ? will remains ants driving 18 hr days 7 days a week

Uber & Lyft Know this


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> I don't predict it will matter since
> A. many FT careerist drivers have nowhere else to go.
> B. Part timers can justify anything for freedom of schedule
> C. Retirees are just looking for conversation
> ...


You could be correct. It will be interesting to see if the ant population in Minneapolis goes down after August 21,2019.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> You could be correct. It will be interesting to see if the ant population in Minneapolis goes down after August 21,2019.


We might see a big increase in Uber drivers as a lot of Lyft drivers turn off their apps after the 21st.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

please tell me your no longer driving for lyft .
at those rates your not making a profit . one dead head trip back home there goes all your profit .


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> We might see a big increase in Uber drivers as a lot of Lyft drivers turn off their apps after the 21st.


Very True


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> ​
> ​
> Start earning as soon as you tap AcceptYour time is valuable. But right now, you only earn when there's a passenger in your car. On August 21, we're updating the way your pay is calculated so you can earn for more of the time you spend driving.​
> ​
> ...


WHY can you only do xl rides?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Lyft will be on 100% shuffle mode when the rate change comes.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Many drivers signed their life away on the lease. They have to hit $250 per week on Lyft due to the lease being through Lyft.
I believe Lyft is counting on this type of slavery to keep them going.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Which one did I cancel? Poor pax waited never came


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

can you guys imagine making 25 cents a mile

i make about 900 on 40 hours a week or so at 63 cents a mile

at 25 cents a mile I would be making 357 a week


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

It would be more like 450 because they throw us a bone with higher time but still a cut! New drivers won’t notice


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> problem ain't Lyft nor Uber
> problem is the drivers that continue to chauffeur lyft's and Uber's clients
> 
> If u ran a company where disposable nonemployees worked for free
> ...


Believe it or not, some of us have ethics, and believe that just because you can get away with something doesn't mean you should do it.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> After thinking about this more Lyft is trying to up their Lyft Vehicle Quality. They are putting 2017 Model Year limit in Florida from my understanding.
> This will probably be the next shoe to drop on the drivers nationwide.
> 
> If they can pinch out all the old vehicles currently and get more drivers with newer vehicles or to purchase a newer vehicle Lyft may set themselves apart from Uber. Drivers want their rates back and will use or buy a higher end vehicle to continue: Lux, Lux XL, Black Lux, Black Lux XL. The problem is many drivers will invest in an expensive vehicle and realize they cannot turn a profit on these high end rides (Lower Demand). Especially on their next round of cuts. Drivers will be stuck with an upgraded vehicle they would have normally not have purchased.
> ...


The entire reason for this is that most drivers are NOT going to have a 2017 model or higher.....anyone who does this full time wont get financed for one nor should they buy one to do this job. So right now 35%, according to Lyft, of drivers don't own their own car so they use the program that pays them much less while "renting" the Lyft cars. This "new" downgrade is just bringing current drivers in line with the rates of the drivers for those who rent the 2017 and above cars. How in the hell they can get away with paying less than minimum wage should be beyond me but in the U.S. there are no laws anymore that can't be skirted with enough money or connections.....just like the third world.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> The entire reason for this is that most drivers are NOT going to have a 2017 model or higher.....anyone who does this full time wont get financed for one nor should they buy one to do this job. So right now 35%, according to Lyft, of drivers don't own their own car so they use the program that pays them much less while "renting" the Lyft cars. This "new" downgrade is just bringing current drivers in line with the rates of the drivers for those who rent the 2017 and above cars. How in the hell they can get away with paying less than minimum wage should be beyond me but in the U.S. there are no laws anymore that can't be skirted with enough money or connections.....just like the third world.


think of the good points







. if you keep your acc rating over 90% you can see what direction and time estimate of the trip .


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

maxroyalty1 said:


> WHY can you only do xl rides?


Cause I decline all Reg rides they don't make money now. They won't be making squat from Aug 21st on...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Started exit plan as a xl/lux/suv driver already, its actually good news as I was ready to buy another car to replace the one I am in but lyft wants a 2017 car or newer. With these rate cuts they saved me another 2 years if wasting time doing this. I'll be done next summer after the season slows down

Lyft is much worse than uber


----------



## UberFalsified (Sep 25, 2018)

When Uber began stealing the surge, I was surprised premium drivers never complained about the inequity of flat surge rate for x vs premium. Then Lyft followed. 

A 2x trip pays the same surge amount for an economic ride as it does for a premium; big win for uber n lyft. 

Then Lyft lowers per mile rate and increases time rate. Well, this is good for day time drivers or driving during heavy traffic periods. But, I purposefully drive at night to avoid traffic. So, that was a huge theft. 

Now, I pose the question about airport runs...doesn't this equate to a drastic pay cut for all airport pickups originating from the lot? In chicago, it's about 8 minutes and 3.8 miles from lot to pick up. It's pretty black and white what happens to margins when the drive time for pick ups is static. But, they don't care.


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

UberFalsified said:


> Then Lyft lowers per mile rate and increases time rate.


This is an interesting point. In the rate changes being enacted in Minneapolis-St. Paul market on Aug 21, they didn't increased the "time rate." They gave a small boost to the pickup rate and lowered the per mile rate. No change to per minute.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Judas Iscariot said:


> This is an interesting point. In the rate changes being enacted in Minneapolis-St. Paul market on Aug 21, they didn't increased the "time rate." They gave a small boost to the pickup rate and lowered the per mile rate. No change to per minute.


Your current rate card shows this:










What are they changing to?

I was curious what they would do with the per minute rate in markets that seem to have "decent" per minute rates.

In low per minute markets, they seem to be bumping up the minute rate and reducing the pickup/base rate.


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

WAHN said:


> You're current rate card shows this:
> 
> What are they changing to?
> 
> ...


BTW, "your" not "you're".

Here are the changes. Increased base/pickup. Lowered pe rmile. Increased Minimum ($0.005).


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Judas Iscariot said:


> BTW, "your" not "you're".


Shit. Usually fix those before submitting. :biggrin: I normally check my posts for its, it's, your, you're, there, their, and they're.

Goddam grammar/spelling nazis.  :roflmao:

Thanks for the info.

If these rate changes survive and spread, I guess that's similar to what we can expect here.

Current card:


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

It's about pushing drivers into their Lyft Express vehicle rental program and increasing margins by charging passengers the same amount for a fare but paying drivers less. New driver referrals are contingent on referrals renting through Lyft Express.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

JaredJ said:


> It's about pushing drivers into their Lyft Express vehicle rental program and increasing margins by charging passengers the same amount for a fare but paying drivers less. New driver referrals are contingent on referrals renting through Lyft Express.


This exactly. It's a Skinner Box push to have jalopy drivers like me stop servicing pax and have nothing but slaves pushing Lyft Express leases. Total slavery, total company store system.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This exactly. It's a Skinner Box push to have jalopy drivers like me stop servicing pax and have nothing but slaves pushing Lyft Express leases. Total slavery, total company store system.


Nothing wrong with "company story" if the money is good.

I'd rather pay $76 a night renting a taxi than $200 a week renting a lyft car.

$2.40 is a lot better per paid mile than $.35 (the current lyft express rate in orlando)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Nothing wrong with "company story" if the money is good.
> 
> I'd rather pay $76 a night renting a taxi than $200 a week renting a lyft car.
> 
> $2.40 is a lot better per paid mile than $.35 (the current lyft express rate in orlando)


Thank your lucky stars that Mears still has very robust business.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Nothing wrong with "company story" if the money is good.
> 
> I'd rather pay $76 a night renting a taxi than $200 a week renting a lyft car.
> 
> $2.40 is a lot better per paid mile than $.35 (the current lyft express rate in orlando)


I like it ?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> Your nonsense doesn't seem to be having the desired effect


What a bunch of SMUG GEEKS.....


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> please tell me your no longer driving for lyft .
> at those rates your not making a profit . one dead head trip back home there goes all your profit .


What profit are you talking about to begin with? Actually the deadhead trip back is you paying to drive.

I don't even drive in one of the areas affected yet but I'm leaving my Lyft app on for you guys! I've ignored over a hundred pings in the last 3 days!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

By the end of the year this is how much we will be getting from both of these companies.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 346830
> 
> 
> By the end of the year this is how much we will be getting from both of these companies.
> ...


I did my best.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> ​
> 
> ​
> Start earning as soon as you tap AcceptYour time is valuable. But right now, you only earn when there's a passenger in your car. On August 21, we're updating the way your pay is calculated so you can earn for more of the time you spend driving.​
> ...


WS & Stockholders seem to Support lower driver earnings, and seriously
that's all that counts
considering the over supply of drivers and continued newbie sign ups.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/19/ana...-selling-at-their-first-chance-since-ipo.html
54.04 USD +2.36 (4.57%)
Aug 20, 2:06 PM EDT


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> WS & Stockholders seem to Support lower driver earnings, and seriously
> that's all that counts
> considering the over supply of drivers and continued newbie sign ups.
> 
> ...


?

On August 21,2019
#DeleteLyft
Both Driver and Passenger App


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If they get away with this ubers gonna follow.
> It will be the end of all of us....
> Someone needs to get this on social media
> #nomorepaycuts


Uber follows Lyft? Other way around, Lyft is doing what Uber did a long time ago.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Uber follows Lyft? Other way around, Lyft is doing what Uber did a long time ago.


Uber XL is still paying as of today
Mileage - $ 1.368
Minute - $ 0.3024

Lyft XL will be paying starting August 21,2019
Mileage - $ 0.6975
Minute - $ 0.315

Even with the pick up rate on Lyft it is a huge cut.

Once Uber follows suit like Lyft on Mileage then this gig is up for the old guard and they will probably have a slow down in the amount of drivers signing up. Retention rate for new sign ups will probably be 0.02% once they figure out that expenses outweigh any form of profit.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

The math for xl cuts came to be about 28% ( Las Vegas numbers) if you add al the previous cuts this is ridiculous.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> The math for xl cuts came to be about 28% ( Las Vegas numbers) if you add al the previous cuts this is ridiculous.


28% here too in Minneapolis as well. Yeah there is no benefit to doing Lyft XL here or Vegas.

These are the most dramatic cuts I have seen in one swoop. Also they are coming from the company least likely to lead this.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

So that rate posted from OP......is that entire trip of 33 cents a mile and 19 a minute from destination mode> pick up> end ride?


----------



## Jesse05b (Aug 21, 2019)

I am very upset with this whole “update”. I did reach out to Kare 11. Hopefully they give me a call back. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Jesse05b said:


> To everyone effected by Lyft's new pay rates/ cuts, I would encourage you to contact your main media outlets as soon as possible. We are losing a lot of money because of this one "update". This needs to stop NOW!


Thxs Jessie ?



SurgeMasterMN said:


> There is no way to justify it. The Regular Lyft Rides were all ready too cheap after killing their surge the past few months. Now they are taking the bottom base fares and taking another 28% off. It is redonkulous and makes zero sense for drivers old and new. I wanted to upgrade my vehicle to Lux and Black Lux Suv about 6 months ago. I am thankful I held off because there are so many changes and moving components to this industry. They want to improve their Stock Value this next Quarter and bury Uber but at what expense and on the back of the drivers. I really do not know how these CEO's and upper management of these companies can sleep at night. Lyft are the biggest phoneys of them all constantly Virtue Signaling.
> 
> They lie to your face as they stab u in the back which is worse then Ubers approach. At least with Uber they will straight up tell u they are stabbing u in the back.
> 
> ...


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

After analyzing the pricing on the Lyft Passanger App the past 2 days I have finally deleted the Lyft Rider and Driver App. I sold my Amp on eBay last year so I am officially done using the Lyft App both as a driver and passanger.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> After analyzing the pricing on the Lyft Passanger App the past 2 days I have finally deleted the Lyft Rider and Driver App. I sold my Amp on eBay last year so I am officially done using the Lyft App both as a driver and passanger.


You should keep the driver app just to let some pings time out.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Gio says it best


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I would be glad to delete it if I hadn't already deleted it earlier this year! Had enough of their bs last March.


I deleted Lyft in November 2018. Never looked back.

Interestingly enough, they keep sending me these 25% of coupons in my email to ride.

I do not care to drive for you anymore... do you really think I would care to ride with you? ?‍♂


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


>


Just listen to these buffoons coming from a parallel dimension, a place where Lyft seems to be a great business model.

Lyft May Be a Lot More Profitable Sooner Than People Think, Tigress CIO Feinseth Says (3min49sec video)


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> They will win because there are too many Lyft drivers unable or unwilling to do math. They are the same drivers that accept pings 10, 15 or 20 minutes out.
> 
> I just leave the Lyft app on as background entertainment. It's a conversation starter when you have an Uber Pax in the car and Lyft pings start coming in. It's good for a laugh. My acceptance rate is 2%.


Impossible you can't pay your bills doing this no way, unless the only people who will be driving for rideshare are those living at home rent-free, car payment free etc etc


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I guess they're not handing out Amps anymore. eBay wouldn't let me sell it but Craigslist dun care. got $40 for mine.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> problem ain't Lyft nor Uber
> problem is the drivers that continue to chauffeur lyft's and Uber's clients
> 
> If u ran a company where disposable nonemployees worked for free
> ...


That's the main problem, If a company constantly lower rates and drivers are still driving the problem is not the company, The problem is the drivers.


Ignatz said:


> I don't predict it will matter since
> A. many FT careerist drivers have nowhere else to go.
> B. Part timers can justify anything for freedom of schedule
> C. Retirees are just looking for conversation
> ...


I won't matter, After every lyft and Uber rate cut there's still thousands of drivers and new drivers signing up daily.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Why doesn't the press every skewer Lyft. Did you hear Lyft is on the path to profitability? All they needed to do was use sand instead of lube.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

JaredJ said:


> I guess they're not handing out Amps anymore. eBay wouldn't let me sell it but Craigslist dun care. got $40 for mine.


Glad i sold mine last yr on ebay. Got $110.00 for it


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Local guys are writing the media and getting results / articles written.

http://m.startribune.com/some-twin-cities-lyft-drivers-upset-with-change-in-pay/558485422/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

wicked said:


> Why doesn't the press every skewer Lyft. Did you hear Lyft is on the path to profitability? All they needed to do was use sand instead of lube.


Look at BOD


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 346830
> 
> 
> By the end of the year this is how much we will be getting from both of these companies.
> ...


Like that except with maggots and mold.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If they get away with this ubers gonna follow.
> It will be the end of all of us....
> Someone needs to get this on social media
> #nomorepaycuts


it won't be the end of us all because people will move on to something better, they may even be happier after they exit the rideshare gig because other employers will treat them much better


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> problem ain't Lyft nor Uber
> problem is the drivers that continue to chauffeur lyft's and Uber's clients
> 
> If u ran a company where disposable nonemployees worked for free
> ...


 This is so true .. ?


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't see any signs Lyft will buckle on their rate cut. They spent a lot of marketing time and money on this plan to deceive drivers into working for less than free. They will likely succeed by keeping the bottom of the barrel drivers while other clueless new drivers sign up. I'm sure they thought this through.

To all of those morons that remain driving it $0.20 to $0.30 below the IRS mileage standard, all I can say is you are worse than Lyft. You are actually supporting the demise of yourself and your fellow drivers. You value your time and labor at less than zero. You have agreed to move Lyft PAX around at your own expense. So the only descriptive words that come to mind when you turn on that glow light are pathetic, stupid and imbecile.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Lessthanminimum said:


> I don't see any signs Lyft will buckle on their rate cut. They spent a lot of marketing time and money on this plan to deceive drivers into working for less than free. They will likely succeed by keeping the bottom of the barrel drivers while other clueless new drivers sign up. I'm sure they thought this through.
> 
> To all of those morons that remain driving it $0.20 to $0.30 below the IRS mileage standard, all I can say is you are worse than Lyft. You are actually supporting the demise of yourself and your fellow drivers. You value your time and labor at less than zero. You have agreed to move Lyft PAX around at your own expense. So the only descriptive words that come to mind when you turn on that glow light are pathetic, stupid and imbecile.


A new word for Websters...

*#Lyftiot -* A driver that drives for chump change and continues the race to the bottom.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


>


 can you get screwed any further these days ?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

kevin92009 said:


> can you get screwed any further these days ?


I hate to say it but yes it may be possible. At least drivers and the riders are waking up to what is happening. Lyft needs to reverse course with old rates but still pay us to go pick up. Until then no more Lyft as a driver or rider and I have been spreading the word to everyone I know.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I hate to say it but yes it may be possible. At least drivers and the riders are waking up to what is happening. Lyft needs to reverse course with old rates but still pay us to go pick up. Until then no more Lyft as a driver or rider and I have been spreading the word to everyone I know.


This is just crazy so much for treating the American worker well


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

kevin92009 said:


> This is just crazy so much for treating the American worker well


September 13 is D Day for AB5. If that passes it will change everything hopefully for the better. It is going to be hard to see how that shakes out. But at this point in time something needs to change in favor of the driver. We have been getting screwed way to long. We need our independence but we also need the basic things that are covered.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> September 13 is D Day for AB5. If that passes it will change everything hopefully for the better. It is going to be hard to see how that shakes out. But at this point in time something needs to change in favor of the driver. We have been getting screwed way to long. We need our independence but we also need the basic things that are covered.


 I totally agree I am adding September 13 to the calendar


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

If you got everyone on board with a quit driving for lyft campaign, others would swoop in and take the rides while your out campaigning. Surge would be through the roof.Thats why it will never work and lyft will stay in business but wont be as profitable. The only way to hurt uber and lyft is with a driver owned app. Like a co-op company. Ever hear the song " who's making love to your old lady, while you were our making love"


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This exactly. It's a Skinner Box push to have jalopy drivers like me stop servicing pax and have nothing but slaves pushing Lyft Express leases. Total slavery, total company store system.


This ought to severely hurt them in arguing drivers are independent contractors though. I mean now they are trying to require drivers to rent the vehicle from them too.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Kimberly C.E.O. DriveHer says it best....








Dropking said:


> Lyft is requiring drivers agree to a new arbitration agreement which severely limits your right to collective action.
> 
> So as a reminder, you can and should opt out.
> 
> ...


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

https://maximumridesharingprofits.com/lyft-new-low-rates/


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> This ought to severely hurt them in arguing drivers are independent contractors though. I mean now they are trying to require drivers to rent the vehicle from them too.


We're a few days away from the AB5 vote. As California goes, so will all the other blue states.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

#HamiltonRevolution


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> ​
> 
> ​
> Start earning as soon as you tap AcceptYour time is valuable. But right now, you only earn when there's a passenger in your car. On August 21, we're updating the way your pay is calculated so you can earn for more of the time you spend driving.​
> ...


Is it beneficial under any circumstance, like when you're stuck in traffic?


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

Funky Monkey said:


> Is it beneficial under any circumstance, like when you're stuck in traffic?


If you're stuck in traffic long enough to be "beneficial," the passenger is likely to have re-paired with a new driver.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I drive in south Florida and following the threads on pay cuts and I just wonder if this cut is too much and is actually affecting service. Are enough drivers canceling or not driving to pickup to frustrate pax. Only Lyft data will show this. I certainly wouldn’t drive at those rates. I know some do but I’m sure a good percentage stopped or only do Uber


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> I drive in south Florida and following the threads on pay cuts and I just wonder if this cut is too much and is actually affecting service. Are enough drivers canceling or not driving to pickup to frustrate pax. Only Lyft data will show this. I certainly wouldn't drive at those rates. I know some do but I'm sure a good percentage stopped or only do Uber


I think that could be happening for sure.

I have not taken one Lyft ride since the pay cuts in August.

Here is the side by side comparison on the pricing here in the Minneapolis Saint Paul Area.

_*Lyft Regular Rates* _
Per Min - 0.195 cents
Per Mile - 0.33 cents

_*Uber X Rates*_
Per Min - 0.19 cents
Per Mile -0.63 cents

_*Lyft XL Rates* _
Per Min - 0.315 cents
Per Mile - 0.6975 cents

_*Uber XL Rates* _
Per Min - 0.3024 cents
Per Mile -$1.368

At this point you have to be brain dead to drive for Lyft unless you have been able to master the art of the Personal Power Zones.

Review these numbers especially going into winter and keep in mind the $2500.00 accident deductible on Lyft which makes it even more risky to drive for Lyft. Rates like this you would have to work a month to pay a deductible on an accident.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

The only thing that the suppliers (i.e., the hustlers) can do is to reduce the supply when the price is too low.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I have been reading these rates are starting to hit in more cities across the United States. Sound off if you have been effected.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I have been reading these rates are starting to hit in more cities across the United States. Sound off if you have been effected.


it affected me greatly , that's why i quit last month .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

This is the only pic you’ll ever see of a Jew and Iranian smiling together


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> This is the only pic you'll ever see of a Jew and Iranian smiling together


Smiling but both planning in mind ?


----------

